# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί macaw

## Lemonmac

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.  Σε 1,5 μηνα παίρνω τον παπαγαλο μου ράτσας green wing macaw. Αυτο που με προβληματίζει είναι το θέμα του κλουβιου ψάχνω ένα καλο σε λογική τιμη  απο κει που θα τον πάρω έχουν ένα κλουβί Το οποίο μου φαίνεται λίγο μικρό για macaw με διαστάσεις 90,60,180cm και τιμη 400 ευρω με την έκπτωση το άλλο είναι 1.00,1,00,2.10 τιμη 700 ευρω.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Κανει το πρωτο για macaw; Ειναι οκ οι τιμες; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## kdionisios

Φιλε Δημητρη αρχικα καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!
Το πρωτο κλουβι ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ μικρο για ενα τετοιο πουλι. O Green Wing Macaw ειναι ο δευτερος μεγαλυτερος macaw μετα τον Hyacinth macaw.Τον χαρακτηριζουν ως τον ευγενη γιγαντα.
 Χρειαζονται ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλα κλουβια, οχι μονο σε υψος αλλα και πλατος. Για να εχεις ενα ευτυχισμενο πουλι πρεπει να μην λυπηθεις τα χρηματα για ενα καλο και σωστο κλουβι. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.
Με το καλο να δεχτεις το πολυχρωμο γιγαντιο φιλαρακι σου. Α, και να μην το ξεχασω.....Θελουμε πολλες, μα πολλες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## marlene

*Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη! Με το καλό να δεχθείς τον φίλο σου!

Για το πρώτο κλουβί -πέρα από το ακατάλληλο του μεγέθους- η τιμή μου φαίνεται ακριβή, ενώ για το δεύτερο μάλλον είναι εντάξει... Από το άρθρο του Κωνσταντίνου Διαστάσεις κλουβιών  οι ελάχιστες διαστάσεις είναι 91.4Χ152.4Χ125.4cm / 2.54cm έως 3.81 cm απόσταση στα κάγκελα. Για τη σχέση ποιότητας τιμής, θα βοηθούσε αν μας έβαζες κ κάποια φωτό από το κλουβί που θέλεις να αγοράσεις..!*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

και τα δύο κλουβιά πάντως εμένα δεν μου φαίνονται ικανοποιητικά σε μέγεθος και μου κάνουν και λίγο τσουχτερές οι τιμές τους. μπορείς να ψάξεις και κλουβιά από εξωτερικό να βρεις ή αν πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια σου γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να φτιάξεις εσύ ένα κλουβί? και θα το κάνεις στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις και η τιμή θα είναι πολύυυυυυυ πιο χαμηλή απο τα έτοιμα

----------


## mitsman

Εδω στην Ναξο, ενα πετ σοπ εχει ενα μακαο που ειναι πλεον 47 χρονων και δεν εχει μπει ποτε σε κλουβι...
παντα ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι σε σταντ!!!!
Δεν ξερω αν γινεται αυτο γενικα η αν αποτελει εξαιρεση!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Εδω στην Ναξο, ενα πετ σοπ εχει ενα μακαο που ειναι πλεον 47 χρονων και δεν εχει μπει ποτε σε κλουβι...
> παντα ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι σε σταντ!!!!
> Δεν ξερω αν γινεται αυτο γενικα η αν αποτελει εξαιρεση!!


όταν ο παπαγάλος είναι σε σπίτι αναγκαστικά θα μένει και για κάποιες ώρες μόνος του. εγώ προσωπικά ένα τόσο μεγάλο πουλί δεν θα το άφηνα ελεύθερο μέσα στο σπίτι μου γτ πρώτον θα το έκανε όλο μέσα στις κουτσουλιές γιατί αποκλείεται να έμενε στο σταντ του όλη την ώρα εκτός και ήταν κολλημένος και πέρα από αυτό οι παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ περίεργα πλάσματα
μπορεί να δάγκωνε κανένα καλώδιο ή τπτ άλλο που θα του έκανε κακό και να πέθαινε οπότε πιστεύω πως ο παπαγάλος θα πρέπει να έχει το κλουβί του και να το βλέπει σαν το σπίτι του για τις ώρες τουλάχιστον που δεν το επιβλέπει κάποιος.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αφήνουμε ένα πουλί χωρίς κλουβί.Σε ένα σταντ δεν θα νιώθει ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ.Για το λόγο αυτό αγοράζουμε το καλύτερο,το μεγαλύτερο και δεν υπολογίζουμε τα χρήματα.ΕΑΝ δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε να μην πάρουμε τόσο μεγάλο πουλί.

----------


## oasis

οι παπαγαλοι χρειαζονται τον δικο τους χωρο που θα νιωθουν ασφαλεια γιαυτο ειναι σημαντικο οχι μονο να εχουν κλουβι αλλα το κλουβι να ειναι και σε καταλληλο σημειο μες στο σπιτι (κατα προτιμηση σε γωνια). το σταντ καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ,αν και πολλα κλουβια εχουν σταντ απο πανω. αν το πουλι μενει αρκετο χρονο (7-8 ωρες) εξω απο το κλουβι σε καποια σταντ η σε καποια playgym πορεις να συμβιβαστεις και με ενα μικροτερο κλουβι. το ιδανικο θα ηταν ενα δωματιο μονο για αυτο το πουλι αλλα ειμαστε Ελλαδα και τα τετραγωνικα στοιχιζουν.

----------


## Lemonmac

Σας ευχαριστώ και γω για το δευτερο σκέφτομαι, τώρα για ιδιοκατασκευή απ οτι εχω ακουσει θελει πολλά πράγματα πχ φανοποιείο, χρωματα ειδικά και θα στοιχίσει πάνω κάτω το ίδιο ή κατι λιγότερο οποτε λέω να πάρω το έτοιμο που θα ναι και πιο όμορφο! Τα κλουβια είναι τα παρακάτω:
1:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/232/verdi1b.jpg/
2:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...cture095q.jpg/
Αυτό με τις καμπύλες είναι το μικρό (90,60,1.80cm, 400euro) και το παραλληλόγραμμο το μεγάλο (1.00,1.00,2.10,  700 euro)

----------


## serafeim

φιλε μου δημητρη,
εγω εφτιαξα ενα κλουβι που το ιδιο περιπου σχεδιο το βρηκα 170 ευρω...
και μου στοιχησε εδω Λαμια 70 ευρω...
δες εδω την κατασκευη μου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το δεύτερο με τις καμπύλες είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Το δεύτερο με τις καμπύλες είναι μια χαρά.


Κώστα αυτό είναι το μικρό... κάνει για ένα τόσο μεγάλο παπαγάλο?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κώστα αυτό είναι το μικρό... κάνει για ένα τόσο μεγάλο παπαγάλο?


Ναι σωστό και αυτό είμαι λίγο αλλού τώρα.Μακαο είπαμε ε;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτή τη στιγμή αγνοώ το μήκος της ουράς του σε ενήλικο πουλί.Πρέπει να μπορεί να γυρίζει μέσα στο κλουβί χωρίς να ακουμπά στα κάγκελα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

συγνωμη εγω η ασχετη ειμαι παλι, αλλα αν ενα κλουβι εχει 700 ευρω ο μακάο πόσο έχει δλδ??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εξαρτάται και 3000

----------


## Lemonmac

Με λίγο ψάξιμο που έχω κανει στο internet βλέπω πολύ τα κλουβιά montana στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουνε αυτά ξέρει κανείς γιατί ό,τι έχω βρει είναι και πολύ καλές τιμές και πολύ ωραία σχέδια.  Για τα γωνιακά τι γνώμη έχετε όπως πχ αυτό: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...ornerparr.jpg/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Με λίγο ψάξιμο που έχω κανει στο internet βλέπω πολύ τα κλουβιά montana στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουνε αυτά ξέρει κανείς γιατί ό,τι έχω βρει είναι και πολύ καλές τιμές και πολύ ωραία σχέδια.  Για τα γωνιακά τι γνώμη έχετε όπως πχ αυτό: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...ornerparr.jpg/


Δεν το συζητώ απλά ιδανικό. :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## zack27

πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!!!πανεμορφο...

----------


## serafeim

φανταστικο οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια!!!

----------


## Lemonmac

Ναι και μένα μ αρέσει παρα πολυ αν ξέρει κανείς κανά μαγαζί Ελλάδα που να έχει αυτή τη μάρκα η παρόμοια η κανένα απ το εξωτερικό παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει ένα p.m. Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα ο,τι εχω βρει εδω ειναι αν οχι ασχημα τουλαχιστον πολυ απλα εως αδιαφορα η δεν θα "κανουν" οι διαστασεις και φυσικα Υπερκοστολογημενα αφού θα τα δώσω που θα τα δώσω ας πάρω κάτι όμορφο και καλο. Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγω νόμιζα ότι το έχεις βρει το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί.Ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο έχει πολλά κλουβιά αρκεί να κάνουν αποστολές στην Ελλάδα.Αφούτ διαθέτεις τα χρήματα θα βρεις κάτι πολύ καλό στα σίγουρα.

----------

